# l1 visa processsing time and moving/shipping companies



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone have an idea of how long it takes for a l1 (and l2)visas to be processed. We are Canadians but are currently UK residents so will be applying in London. 

After moving pretty much everything we owned from Canada to the UK, we've decided that this time, we'd sell most of our things before moving. It is just too much of an hassle and not really worth it (plus we had a many problems with the moving company). We will still need to ship a few boxes of things that are irreplaceable and would like to hear your suggestions for moving or shipping companies.

Just received the quote from the pet travel agent to ship the 2 dogs from london to Houston... total is....4050 USD. My in-laws think we're crazy but our dogs mean the world to us. To each their priorities 

Have a good day and happy Christmas to everyone! It is snowing here in Cambridge, the Brits are not used to it and it's pretty crazy on the roads but we might have a white Christmas. 

Cindy


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do you go through an agent instead of having your pets on the same flight with you either cabin or cargo?


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

twostep said:


> Why do you go through an agent instead of having your pets on the same flight with you either cabin or cargo?


Many airlines require that you go through a pet travel agent. The fee is minimal and they make sure you have the right paperwork, shots and that the crates are the right size, etc...

I actually called many airlines and the quotes I got were ridiculous (over 7000USD: BA was £5500!). They just don't want to deal with it I suppose. Continental airline was the cheapest, by far, but they require that you deal with an agent. The dogs will be on the same flight as us, only in the cargo on the plane.

Cheers

Cindy


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cbelanger82 said:


> Does anyone have an idea of how long it takes for a l1 (and l2)visas to be processed. We are Canadians but are currently UK residents so will be applying in London.


If the company brings a lot of workers in, you could be down to a month or less. If it's a small company that has never done it before, or your last name is bin Laden or the job they're bringing you in to do is really nothing special, expect it to take longer.


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> If the company brings a lot of workers in, you could be down to a month or less. If it's a small company that has never done it before, or your last name is bin Laden or the job they're bringing you in to do is really nothing special, expect it to take longer.


Thanks for your reply. It's encouraging to know it could take as little as a month but I'll be happy if we get it within 4 months. Hubby is a geophysicist but works with magnetics/gravity instead of the usual seismic method. His company is looking to open a processing dept. in Houston where they have an office and will need someone who knows their house programs to operate and get the ball rolling.

It's pretty chaotic in Cambridge today. It is snowing and we already have 6 inches on the ground! The dogs are happy but I wish I could disappear until it melts!!!

Does anyone have movers/shipping companies suggestions?

Happy Holidays!

Cindy


----------

